# Topics > Pet tech > Prosthetics for animals, pet prosthetics, veterinary prosthetics >  OrthoPets, veterinary orthotics and prosthetics, Denver, Colorado, USA

## Airicist

Website - orthopets.com

youtube.com/orthopets

vimeo.com/orthopets

facebook.com/orthopetsVOP

twitter.com/OrthoPets

Founder and owner - Martin Kaufmann

Products:

Braces and prosthetic solutions

----------


## Airicist

OrthoPets tour
August 17, 2016




> Our missing and our passion is to support our patients throughout their mobility restoration journey. This video showcases our state of the art technology and our device fabrication journey.

----------

